# Mountainbikeverleih in der Rhön / Gersfeld- und Umgebung



## FrankyB (2. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

kommendes WE fahre ich für einige Tage in die Rhön, nach Gersfeld, zum Biken und suche für meine Freundin noch einen MTB-Verleih. Es sollte schon etwas besseres sein, nicht unbedingt HighEnd aber Fully mit guter Federung und Scheibenbremsen.

Habt ihr ein paar Adressen / Tipps / Empfehlungen für mich?
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Franky


----------



## JPS (2. August 2007)

Hallo Franky!

In Gersfeld direkt am Bahnhof gibt es die Drahteselklinik und die  verleihen Bikes.  

Erfahrungen über die Ausstattung und Qualität der Leihräder habe ich aber keine. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fbr_81 (3. November 2008)

Bei advenTOURER können ebenfalls Mountainbikes und Fahrräder geliehen werden.
Verleihstationen sind in Gersfeld und Poppenhausen ausreichend vorhanden


----------

